# Honda insight motor to power ev



## aredxwrestler (Oct 10, 2011)

Could a 00-06 insight electric motor be used to power a EV? I was looking at doing 144v system to go 30 miles. Its rated at 10kw


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

10 kW is only like 10 horsepower at the wheels, not enough to drive safely. You'd need to do four or more of them.

I have thought getting the electric parts out of 4 to 8 insights would make for a nice EV, if one could do the challenging engineering involved.


aredxwrestler said:


> Could a 00-06 insight electric motor be used to power a EV? I was looking at doing 144v system to go 30 miles. Its rated at 10kw


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

10KW would be fine for something under 400kg like a tadpole trike.


----------



## aredxwrestler (Oct 10, 2011)

Idk what the car would weigh but the batteries would weigh that themselves...


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

aredxwrestler said:


> Idk what the car would weigh but the batteries would weigh that themselves...


Might not have all the bells and whistles but you could do it with lithium. You mentioned a 30 mile range.


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

Another option is to build multiple 10kw IMA motors together into one larger motor all providing power to the common drive shaft... might be viable depending on your personal skill level and how cheap you can get the IMA motors.

That's one of the projects Peter Perkins in the UK is working on.
Stacked IMA motors


----------

